# Auslegung Sammelschiene / Hauptschalter



## mortontower (19 August 2021)

Hallo Forum,

wir haben hier eine aktuelle Diskussion um die Auslegung eines Sammelschienensystems und des Anlagenschalters. Folgende Konstellation ist vorhanden:

Die Anlage hat Hauptsächlich je einen Ventilator 90kw, 22kW und 11kW in Betrieb, mit Nebenaggregaten kommen wir auf einen Nennstrom von ca. 250A
An der Anlage ist jedoch die gleiche Ausrüstung nochmal im in Reserve installiert, als redundante Ausrüstung. Das gleichzeitige Anschalten der Reserveantriebe ist ausschließlich über das SPS-Programm verriegelt. Im Falle einer nachträglichen Manipulation und dem Parallelbetrieb aller Komponenten kämen wir auf ca. 475A Nennstrom.

Der Elektroplaner hat einen Anlagenschalter (Netztrennschalter)  400A vorgesehen. Die Sammelschienen sind als Kupferschiene mit einem Querschnitt von 30x10mm² ausgeführt.

Unserer Meinung nach ist die Sammelschiene (30x10; Strombelastbarkeit 630A bei 65°C) ausreichend dimensioniert.
Der Anlagenschalter wäre aber mit 400A zu gering, sollte wirklich jemand alle Antriebe gleichzeitig laufen lassen.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Einspeisung immer nach der Gesamtkapazität der Anlage bemessen werden muss. Eine Reduzierung mit einem Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor darf nicht mehr verwendet werden, da über die Lebenszeit der Anlage eine Veränderung der Nutzung nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Ich weiss leider nicht mehr wo das war.
Kann mir das jemand bestätigen, bzw. einen verweis benennen wo ich nachlesen Kann wie die korrekte Auslegung durchzuführen ist.
Bevor ich mich mit dem Elektroplaner anlege würde ich gerne etwas belastbares vorweisen können.

Danke für eure Kommentare

mortontower


----------



## winnman (19 August 2021)

Wenn der Parallelbetrieb eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist würde ich da auch beim 400A LS bleiben.
Sollten wirklich über längere Zeit alle Antriebe mit voller Leistung laufen, dann löst eben der LS Aus -> passiert auch nichts schlimmes.
Das in der Dokumentation  ordentlich angeben.

Oder gleich 2 getrennte Schaltschränke und jeder erhält einen separaten Hauptschalter, hätte auch den Vorteil das an einer Verteilung gearbeitet werden kann und die andere den Betrieb aufrechterhält.


----------



## Matze001 (19 August 2021)

Finde die Idee mit den 2 Schränken auch top.

Vorteile:

1 x Planen 
2 x Einkaufen (gleichteile)
2 x Bauen (gleichteile)
Wie winnman schon sagt perfekte Redundanz bei Ausfall / Störung / Wartung
Geringere Gesamtleistung im Schrank -> Günstigere Komponenten

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## s_kraut (20 August 2021)

Was auch noch eine Rolle spielen kann, ist die Art wie du deine Gebläse startest. Y-D-Anlauf, FU?
Ist eine völlig andere Stromkurve.

Davon abgesehen ist es wirklich keine gute Praxis bereits am Limit zu planen..


			http://www.luftpiraten.de/px/blog_mutterleuchtetrot.jpg


----------



## Captain Future (22 August 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Wenn der Parallelbetrieb eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist würde ich da auch beim 400A LS bleiben.
> Sollten wirklich über längere Zeit alle Antriebe mit voller Leistung laufen, dann löst eben der LS Aus -> passiert auch nichts schlimmes.
> Das in der Dokumentation  ordentlich angeben.
> 
> Oder gleich 2 getrennte Schaltschränke und jeder erhält einen separaten Hauptschalter, hätte auch den Vorteil das an einer Verteilung gearbeitet werden kann und die andere den Betrieb aufrechterhält.


2 getrennte Anlagen halte ich auch für eine gute Idee aber ist auch mit mehr an Kosten verbunden.
Ob der Hauptschalter auslöst das weiß man nicht weil der Kollege im ersten Beitrag von einem Trennschalter spricht.
Diese haben keinen Anlagenschutz. Wird immer gerne genommen weil viel billiger als ein richtiger Hauptschalter mit thermischer und magnetischer Auslösung.

Ab 250A verbauen wir nur richtige Leistungsschalter und keine einfachen Trennschalter.


----------

